# SPC Plum Pudding!



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh Wow! This stuff is amazing. It's got rich virginias and perique like Anniversary Kake with Latakia and some really nice orientals and an amazing pluminess that is just perfectly done. Maybe one of the nicest smokes I've had. 

Who else has had this and what do you think?


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I've got a tin of this close to a year old, if I recall correctly, but haven't cracked it open yet.

Now I'm thinking about it.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

ya,ya,ya,ya,ya. Crack it open!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought four tins several months ago, popped one and smoked it. I milled down the krumble kake into smaller chunks in a coffee mill dedicated to the purpose. Careful not to overgrind it, I broke it up by hand afterwards and filled the bowl. Great stuff once you get past that learning curve.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I just got some of this from IndigoSmokes as part of my Newbie Pipe Trade.

I have "seen" this online and never bothered to read the description for it because I really don't like many Aro's and wasn't up for trying a different one. I mean Plum Pudding it HAS to be an Aro right? WRONG and pleasantly so... 

Thankfully, John gave me the heads up that it was an English so it moved right up to the top of my to try list when I got his package.

After looking at this tobacco I can see how it got its name. It does look like a thick chunk of plum pudding. 

Breaking this block down took a bit. And it is work but worth it. It's tight compressed but slowly breaks off into thick flakes which you can then rub out and pack. I have been keeping the bottom pretty tight and putting the really rubbed bits for the top to get it started. This makes for a VERY slow LONG LONG enjoyable smoke.

Creamy, cool to smoke, has some real body to it... just a great English in this newbie's opinion. An 8oz tin is going into my next order... Well and maybe a 2oz to open sooner.. maybe another spare 8oz to age... Umm.. Yeah I liked it. 
Mike


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Zeabed said:


> I bought four tins several months ago, popped one and smoked it. I milled down the krumble kake into smaller chunks in a coffee mill dedicated to the purpose. Careful not to overgrind it, I broke it up by hand afterwards and filled the bowl. Great stuff once you get past that learning curve.


I might have to try this... Breaking it apart was the only annoying part of this smoke and a cheap coffee grinder would be worth it.. 
Mike


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

I've smoked a few tins of this and is certainly one of my top five. Its fullness and richness is a pleasant experience every time. 

Since the first tins went so quickly, I now buy the stuff in 8oz tins. As for the prep, I chalk it up to the ritual.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

It's funny how this Plum Pudding is nothing like Plumcake and Plum Cake, from MacBaren and Germaine respectively. I'm very fond of its sister, Seattle Evening. I wish SE came in 8 oz tins too.

hp
les


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

I smoked a tin of this last year and put a second tin in the cellar to age.
I really like Balkan mixtures, but this one disappointed me (which was a surprise). I found it rough, biting, and not full enough for my tastes. I loved the actual presentation, however, and it rubbed out and smoked easily enough. I'm not knocking the blender here -- it seemed to be a good quality mixture, if a little "green" and not quite my cup of tea. I do plan on someday opening the remaining tin, but in the meantime I've got too many excellent Balkan/English blends to spare it a thought.

By way of comparison, my favorites in this genre are Odyssey, Abingdon, Cooper and Larry's Blend (although Quiet Nights may soon enter my regular rotation, and a tin of Legends is calling to me from my shelf).

Your mileage may vary, of course!


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

doctorthoss said:


> I smoked a tin of this last year and put a second tin in the cellar to age.
> I really like Balkan mixtures, but this one disappointed me (which was a surprise). I found it rough, biting, and not full enough for my tastes. I loved the actual presentation, however, and it rubbed out and smoked easily enough. I'm not knocking the blender here -- it seemed to be a good quality mixture, if a little "green" and not quite my cup of tea. I do plan on someday opening the remaining tin, but in the meantime I've got too many excellent Balkan/English blends to spare it a thought.
> 
> By way of comparison, my favorites in this genre are Odyssey, Abingdon, Cooper and Larry's Blend (although Quiet Nights may soon enter my regular rotation, and a tin of Legends is calling to me from my shelf).
> ...


 Doc

You are a puffer of impeccable taste, judging from your faves. I've been hunting around for Lat flakes/krumble cakes, because I love the way they concentrate the taste. If you like Larry's, try Ten to Midnight - it's very similar, and is a krumble kake (more like a brick, actually, but very tasty).

hp
les


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

lestrout said:


> Doc
> 
> You are a puffer of impeccable taste, judging from your faves. I've been hunting around for Lat flakes/krumble cakes, because I love the way they concentrate the taste. If you like Larry's, try Ten to Midnight - it's very similar, and is a krumble kake (more like a brick, actually, but very tasty).
> 
> ...


Thanks -- no one's ever said I had impeccable taste before (LOL)!
I have tried to Ten to Midnight, and I enjoyed it, but I think Larry's Blend has a little more oomph to it. But the presentation is awesome -- I remember cutting it up with a pocketknife and enjoying every minute of the process.
BTW -- if you like a good Balkan, try the new Fred Hannah blend "Wilderness" (made by McClelland). I normally avoid McC's lat-based mixtures, but this stuff is ridiculously good. It contains both syrian and cyprian latakia, plus yenidje and a slew of other orientals. It reminds me of GLP's discontinued blend Renaissance, only fuller and with more complexity. It's amazing -- I've blown through nearly an entire tin this week and I'm looking forward to ordering more. I'm now looking forward to trying Hannah's other blend, "Legends," as it's gotten some really good reviews on TR.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

SPC plum pudding is one that I look forward to trying. Is there anything very similar to it?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Bringing this up again... Do you guys have anything more to add to the discussion about Plum Pudding that could sway me to hit "purchase" or scare me away from doing so?


----------

